# Canterbury Park and Ride this weekend



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi there,

We have some appointments in the Canterbury area on Monday and planned to use the Park and Ride at Dover Road Sunday and Monday. Just had a thought about the impending Olympics and wondered if things might be starting to get busy down there.

Does anyone have any idea how busy it might be?

Thank you.

Jackie


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

The Canterbury Aire is closed on a Sunday,We went on a Sunday and had to find somewhere else to stay the night.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its fine for parking there but yes it is still closed on a Sunday so come on Saturday.
You can get out on a Sunday but not in.
Please wipe the hose with wet wipes before using the water--people put it to near the cassette. :twisted:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Always wipe the hose with wet wipes

who knows what people put it near 8O 8O :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Double post removed. Using kindle and it has a mind of its own this morning.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you for the information about Sunday access. We'll plan to get there Saturday around 6pm.

We fill our water tank using a watering can, and when we visited Canterbury last year, unscrewed the hose and just used the tap. We wrote to Canterbury Council and suggested a dedicated fresh water source to avoid infection. I'm guessing another letter will be coming their way again this year. I suppose that at the planning stage, unless there is someone involved with a 'motorhome mind' it's unlikely anyone would give it a thought.

Back to my original question - does anyone know if the Olympics will have any impact this weekend?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

JackieP said:


> Thank you for the information about Sunday access. We'll plan to get there Saturday around 6pm.
> 
> We fill our water tank using a watering can, and when we visited Canterbury last year, unscrewed the hose and just used the tap. We wrote to Canterbury Council and suggested a dedicated fresh water source to avoid infection. I'm guessing another letter will be coming their way again this year. I suppose that at the planning stage, unless there is someone involved with a 'motorhome mind' it's unlikely anyone would give it a thought.
> 
> Back to my original question - does anyone know if the Olympics will have any impact this weekend?


I did email them and they said they would provide another tap but they said that that wouldnt stop people from using that on the Cassettes and they are right really.
I cant see the olympics will have any Impact but as long as you arrive fairly early on sat evening I cant see it being a problem as there are always lots of spaces.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

locovan said:


> JackieP said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the information about Sunday access. We'll plan to get there Saturday around 6pm.
> ...


Mavis

I think Canterbury are right about it not preventing people using the tap incorrectly, but nice they are willing to fit another tap. Well done Mavis.

I personally always keep the hose 2 inches away from the cassette or a water can, and for filling the on-board tank I would use my own hose.

Anyone know at what time the inbound barrier shuts at the weekend - is it midnight on Sat or what?

Geoff


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > JackieP said:
> ...


It closes about 9pm they let the last bus from Canterbury roll in and then there is a Coach from London so really to be on the safe side get there before 8.30pm


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We stayed Monday night and there was plenty of room on site. Don't think you will have a problem as long as you arrive Saturday and not Sunday. Having said that a notice at the office said that the park and ride will be open on Sundays and a bus will also be running. Not sure when It starts so make sure before arriving. I think it was sometime about the 22nd July 'till sometime in September, having said that it may have been the 29th. when it opens.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh dear I have missed that one ---SUNDAY SERVICE IS BACK

Great news, for the duration of the Olympics our Sunday Park & RIde service is back.

From Sunday 22nd July to Sunday 2nd September the fleet will run from our New Dover Road site from 10am to 6pm.

The buses will leave every 20 minutes and cost £2.50 for a car and up to 6 passengers.

http://www.canterbury.gov.uk/parkandride


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the additional information. Excellent news.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

If anyone gets to the P & R too late to get in, drive on to Bridge then follow the P & R sign and on the way back you will find a long layby on the right that is quite suitable for an overnight stay. There is sometimes a '53' registered M/C there that seems to belong to a worker who has used the spot for about three years on and off!


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Popped here to say how busy the P and R at Old Dover Road Canterbury appears to be these days! Haven't been around there for a while but went on Monday, (the dumping facility for marine toilets is a boon!) site two thirds full with mainly continental visitors using it. Pity there are not more like it in the UK, still closed on Sundays though.


----------

